# schtasks permission issue



## efacs (Aug 4, 2011)

The following SCHTASKS command line has worked for years on my local PC, which in turn runs the Scheduled Taks on the server. As of yesterday the user name XXXX was accidently deleted by mistake then re-created today but now this command line fails with "Error : Access denied". User Name XXXX is a domain user and is in the local admin group of the server. The Scheduled Task still exists on the server. Why won't it run anymore, whats missing behind this user !?

schtasks /run /tn Test /s SERVERNAME /u "domain\XXXX" /p **** >>c:\test.log


----------



## efacs (Aug 4, 2011)

problem resolved, don't know how but as of now it's all working again. Our main IT guy's must have figured it out.


----------

